# FR: cela - accord



## anastasia0000

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si _cela_ s'accorde en genre avec le nom qu'il remplace. 

Par exemple, 

Nous avons constaté une irrégularité de paiement, et aimerions que cela soit réglée dans les plus brefs délais.

Comme _cela_ remplace un nom féminin, je ne sais pas si le participe passé _réglée _doit être au féminin. 

Merci beaucoup !

Anna


----------



## newg

Bonjour, 

Non, tu devras dire : 

_... que cela soit réglé ... 

_Tu pourras accorder si tu utilises 'celle-là/celle-ci' :

_... et nous aimerions que celle-ci soit réglée dans les plus brefs délais ...
_


----------



## BEEKEEPER

_*Cela*_ ne remplace pas_* irrégularité *_mais _nous avons constaté une irrégularité de paiement _et l'accord sera toujours masculin singulier.
Pour remplacer_* irrégularité*_, faudrait dire:_* celle-ci    * et aimerions que celle-ci soit réglée ..._


----------



## anastasia0000

Merci ! J'ai bien compris maintenant.


----------



## OLN

BEEKEEPER said:


> _*Cela*_ ne remplace pas_* irrégularité *_mais _nous avons constaté une irrégularité de paiement _et l'accord sera toujours masculin singulier.


Je ne suis pas trop d'accord. On ne demande pas à une autre personne de régler (modifier ?) un constat qu'on a fait soi-même.
Implicitement, on demande que toute l'affaire soit réglée (et en particulier qu'on règle la facture ).

Quoi qu'il en soit : oui, _cela_, comme _ça _et_ ceci,_ est un pronom démonstratif *neutre* et s'accorde donc au masculin singulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec OLN : _cela_ remplace en fait uniquement _une irrégularité de paiement_ ou un terme générique comme _l'affaire, ce problème_, etc.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Maître Capello said:


> D'accord avec OLN : _cela_ remplace en fait uniquement _une irrégularité de paiement_ ou un terme générique comme _l'affaire, ce problème_, etc.



Je ne suis pas convaincu par l'explication. Il me semble que si seule l'irrégularité de paiement était reprise par cela, le féminin s'imposerait.

J'ai acheté une voiture neuve et cela m'a procuré beaucoup de plaisir. Vous diriez que _cela_ reprend voiture neuve?????


----------



## newg

Ca reprend le fait d'avoir acheté une voiture neuve. 

Dans le premier exemple, cela reprend le fait d'avoir constaté une irrégularité de paiement. 

Du moins, c'est comme ça que je l'interprète.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non pas tant la *constatation* de l'irrégularité que le *fait* qu'il y en ait une.

_Nous aimerions que cette irrégularité soit réglée._ 
_Nous aimerions que le fait d'avoir constaté cette irrégularité soit réglé._


----------



## newg

C'est vrai. Pour le cas de la voiture, alors ça serait _l'achat_ ou tout de même _le fait d'en avoir acheté une neuve_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour la voiture, oui, c'est bien l'*achat* du véhicule que reprend _cela_.


----------



## CapnPrep

BEEKEEPER said:


> Il me semble que si seule l'irrégularité de paiement était reprise par cela, le féminin s'imposerait.


_La haine, la violence et la cruauté : tout *cela* est mauvais._ Que reprend _cela_ ici ? Pourtant le féminin (pluriel) ne s'impose pas.


----------



## frenchifried

Et si on coupe les deux phrases et ajoute celle?:

'Nous avons constaté une irrégularité de paiement, et aimerions que cela soit réglée dans les plus brefs délais.'

Nous avons constaté une irrégularité de paiment. Nous aimerions que cela (celle la) soit reglée (l'irregularité) dans les plus brefs délais.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

CapnPrep said:


> _La haine, la violence et la cruauté : tout *cela* est mauvais._ Que reprend _cela_ ici ? Pourtant le féminin (pluriel) ne s'impose pas.



parce que cela est précédé de tout



frenchifried said:


> 'Nous avons constaté une irrégularité de paiement, et aimerions que cela soit réglée dans les plus brefs délais.'
> 
> Nous avons constaté une irrégularité de paiment. Nous aimerions que cela (celle la) soit reglée (l'irregularité) dans les plus brefs délais.



L'accord n'est pas correct puisque cela est masculin singulier. 

_*Cela*_, dans sa valeur anaphorique ne reprend pas irrégularité.


----------



## Maître Capello

BEEKEEPER said:


> parce que cela est précédé de tout


Non, la phrase reste exactement la même si on supprime _tout_ :

_La haine, la violence et la cruauté : *cela* est mauvais._


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Maître Capello said:


> Non, la phrase reste exactement la même si on supprime _tout_ :
> 
> _La haine, la violence et la cruauté : *cela* est mauvais._



Oui mais vous passez d'une phrase sujet/verbe/complément à un groupe nominal. Le problème est différent.
Bien sûr, nous gardons toujours la valeur anaphorique de cela, mais le segment repris ne peut plus être comparable, sauf votre repect, Maître.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, le problème est exactement le même. Ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est que _cela_ peut reprendre aussi bien un groupe nominal qu'une proposition et que ce groupe de mots est parfois implicite. _Cela_ reprend en effet parfois une idée sous-jacente qui n'est pas explicitée.

_Nous avons constaté une irrégularité de paiement et aimerions que *cela* soit réglé dans les plus brefs délais._ → _cela_ = le problème / la situation de l'irrégularité de paiement (groupe nominal)
_J'ai acheté une voiture neuve et *cela* m'a procuré beaucoup de plaisir._ → _cela_ = le fait d'acheter une voiture neuve / l'achat d'une voiture neuve (groupe nominal)

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans tous les cas, _cela_ est neutre, donc masculin singulier.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Cela_ entraîne effectivement toujours le masculin singulier.
Mais cela "découle"-t-il de sa nature de _pronom démonstratif *neutre*_ ?
"Ce" a la même nature (pronom démonstratif neutre), mais peut entraîner le pluriel : _La haine, la violence et la cruauté : ce sont les causes du mal._
Bien sûr il s'agit là d'un emploi "figé" (_ce_ + être), mais l'exception demeure, exception que l'on ne retrouve pas avec _cela_ (ou _ceci, ça_).

Plutôt que de chercher l'explication dans la grammaire, cherchons-là donc plutôt dans l'usage, que la grammaire s'efforce de classifier.


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> "Ce" a la même nature (pronom démonstratif neutre), mais peut entraîner le pluriel […] exception que l'on ne retrouve pas avec _cela_ (ou _ceci, ça_).


Voir le fil suivant pour des exemples de _ceci sont_, _cela sont_ dans le même type de contexte :
FR: These are not cats

Quant à l'accord en genre, que pensez-vous de cet exemple :

Ben oui mais ce serait quand même mieux que tu te maries, hein, et puis les dames ça se maquille et *ça se fait belle* ! (source)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

CapnPrep said:


> Voir le fil suivant pour des exemples de _ceci sont_, _cela sont_ dans le même type de contexte :
> FR: These are not cats


De belles applications en effet de la théorie (bien française) selon laquelle tout ce qui n'est pas interdit est autorisé!
Ce tour (_ceci / cela sont..._) est perçu par à peu près tout le monde comme "peu naturel", mais, n'ayant pas fait l'objet d'une interdiction stricte, pourrait donc être employé.

(Je ne peux m'empêcher de faire le parallèle avec d'autres expressions, telles que "après que" + subj., qui, quoique naturelles et courantes, sont, elles, proscrites)





CapnPrep said:


> Ben oui mais ce serait quand même mieux que tu te maries, hein, et puis les dames ça se maquille et *ça se fait belle* !


un très joli exemple de malléabilité du français, qui fait l'accord au féminin mais conserve le singulier...!
Et le résultat me paraît tout naturel, en fait. C'est comme _Les cons, ça ose tout, c'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît..._


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> les dames ça se maquille et *ça se fait belle*


Je ne trouve en revanche pas d'exemple avec _cela_ (hormis avec le verbe _être_, j'entends)…


----------

